# El motor Stirling mas simple, (Nada que ver con electrónica)



## anajesusa (May 22, 2013)

El motor stirling mas simple:
Estoy preparando un trabajo para mi blog y para mis alumnos sobre calor y temperatura y armé este sencillo dispositivo, se usan como reza el título un tubo de ensayo de los mas gordos unas canicas y una jeringa de 5 cm3, conviene elegir bien la jeringa, que su émbolo entre suave, con una lija 500 se puede dar una pulida hasta que eso ocurra, es el secreto mas grande que presenta, para formar el balancín con el tubo usé un caño de pvc al que le hice rosca y como ejes van dos tornillos de 3/16, El tapón de goma con un orificio y la manguera que une la jeringa al tubo de silicona.









Videito del engendro





Otra experiencia:
Transferencia de calor por radiación con espejos parabólicos

Se trata de un dispositivo que consta de dos espejos parabólicos enfrentados a un metro de distancia mas o menos, uno tiene en su foco una lámpara halógena y el otro un trozo de papel negro.
Los espejos cóncavos del video son de un juguete científico llamado Mirascope 3D que crea hologramas de cuerpos pequeños, pueden usarse ópticas de coche o espejos para depilación que también son cóncavos, con las opticas de coche cuesta bastante encontrar el punto exacto del foco, esta bastante dentro del espejo y a la lámpara halógena no se le puede colocar el pequeño reflector que se muestra en el video, pero logré encender el papel lo mismo.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4p-NdNtC3Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Chico3001 (May 22, 2013)

Que chulada de experimento... muy ingenioso ese motor Stirling..


----------



## EXELSIOR (May 22, 2013)

Guau cesar tu nunca terminas de sorprendernos...


----------

